

Are people really this stupid? - kevinxray
http://amazingserviceguy.com/2458/spam-marketing/

======
billswift
The actual title was "Do you find this as funny as I do?"

It's just another stupid spam scam. Why do bloggers even bother to write about
getting stupid spam anymore?

ADDED: Apparently this guy is linking things from his own business's web site,
but completely rewrites the titles; another one he posted was originally
"Burger King learns lesson about customer loyalty", which he posted in HN as
"Why testosterone and stupid ads won't save Burger King"
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1176477> .

------
kevinxray
Yes, billswift, you're right. I reworded the title (and 1 or 2 others but not
all) because the rework sounded more compelling. Sorry if that bothers you.

